#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Порядок упоминания Кармап в медитации на 8 Кармапу.

## Мурат

Добрый день, форумчане!
В коренном тексте медитации на 8 Кармапу есть "Пожелания, необходимые для создания связи" (стр.17).
Вопрос: почему отсутствует призывание Кармап со 2-го по 6-го?
Там 1, затем 3, а потом сразу 7.
Почему их так "обделили"?
Спасибо!

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Спроси у Нендо римпоче. Он в Беналмадене дает посвящения на 8го Кармапу и идамов. В 2018 году будет в конце сентября.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Я в Кагью не очень хорошо разбираюсь, но обычно порядок в молитвах к линии преемственности связан с линией передачи конкретной практики.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.08.2018)

----------

